# Frame Weights Spec and Giant



## shwillsy (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone own and weighed these frames. I have a 05 Specialized Tarmac and a 03 Giant TCR 1. I plan to go light on one of them and I need to know which has the lightest frame.
Thanks.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

do you have a 03 TCR 1 composite or aluminum?......if its a TCR composite, i'd say go with the giant


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

shwillsy said:


> Anyone own and weighed these frames. I have a 05 Specialized Tarmac and a 03 Giant TCR 1. I plan to go light on one of them and I need to know which has the lightest frame.
> Thanks.


You should do some checking on the weight weenies site. They have plenty of listings. You need to pay attention to the right column, where it's declared how the weight was done. 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadframes

If the Giant is an aluminum frame, the Specialized is slightly lighter. If the Giant is a composite, then it's slightly lighter. These are generalizations, see the data and make up your own mind.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

03 Giant AL frame: 1270 g
04 Giant TCR Composite: 1012g
04 Spec SWORKS Tarmac 1260g

I would say that the ~250g weight difference between a Sworks Tarmac or TCR AL vs a TCR comp....is quite a bit of wieght difference.

Plus if you have just a std 05 Tarmac, it probably weighs a bit more than a SWorks Tarmac.

A non-sworks tarmac pro frame weighs ~1350, also a carbon/aluminum swork tarmac E5 weighs ~1350 grams also, making both ~340 ish gram heavier than a TCR compsite.

More detailed specialized info is here:

http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Witchcraft.pdf



wasfast said:


> You should do some checking on the weight weenies site. They have plenty of listings. You need to pay attention to the right column, where it's declared how the weight was done.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadframes
> 
> If the Giant is an aluminum frame, the Specialized is slightly lighter. If the Giant is a composite, then it's slightly lighter. These are generalizations, see the data and make up your own mind.


----------

